# Need opinions on new lathe



## proxima (Feb 3, 2019)

I am looking to buy my first lathe and I have done some research already and would like to get the biggest one that I can afford and will fit in my garage. I'm hoping that with this purchase, I would not have to upgrade for at least a few years and have to deal with the hassle of finding a buyer and moving. Here in Vancouver, there isn't much of a market for machines like lathes and mills so finding buyers and sellers of second hand is tough, let alone finding dealers for quality new machines.

I'm thinking of a 14x40 lathe and possibly have both manual and cnc capabilities. I found a 14x40 that can do both manual and cnc from cncmasters.com but they are in California. They seem to be able to ship cross border. Does anyone have any input on the 14x40 metal lathe from cncmasters, if they are any good or worth the purchase. They seem reasonably priced at around $10,000 CAD after shipping, tariffs and exchange rate for a manual/cnc lathe.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 3, 2019)

As a comparison only, Modern will sell you their 14X40 wiht a CNC kit installed.  Sounds like a comparable price without shipping cost. (maybe?)

Since I havent asked for a quite, their CNC price might be higher....


----------



## proxima (Feb 3, 2019)

I did not know that. I will look into Modern right now. If I can get a comparable machine on this side of the border I would.

Dabbler, could you send me a link or post a link as to the 14x40 cnc lathe from Modern?



Dabbler said:


> As a comparison only, Modern will sell you their 14X40 wiht a CNC kit installed.  Sounds like a comparable price without shipping cost. (maybe?)
> 
> Since I havent asked for a quite, their CNC price might be higher....


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 4, 2019)

What they do is to sell you a lathe and install their cnc 'kit'  I don't know what it looks like or if it is any good.  You should have a frank discussion with Dal about it, instead of relying on me because I'm not a CNC kind of guy..  They do not include this info on their website.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 4, 2019)

The lathe in question https://www.cncmasters.com/cnc-1440-lathe-catalogue/

Is for 9985 USD which is around 13k+ CAD plus shipping and taxes. Add extra 1000 CAD for that splash guard, QCT and coolant. Add around say 500+ for a DRO if you want to use it as manual with less hassle. 

Google "CNC retrofit kit lathe"

There are *dozens* of companies selling all sort of retrofit kits for mills and lathes.

Professional kits for manual lathes start it seem at around 10k USD and for tool changer lathes at 18k - https://machmotion.com/retrofits-main-lathe. I am sure there are cheaper options with less professional needs.

Looks like make your own conversion costs is http://www.centroidcnc.com/centroid_diy/centroid_diy_cnc.html 
- 400 controller 
- 400 motors
- 400 VFD
- 500 others (cables / ball screws etc)

So I would guess own conversion would be around 1700 USD - 2000 CAD+ 
But I am no CNC expert - I am still looking for a used in good condition small industrial CNC lathe / mill.


----------



## proxima (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks Tom. At this point, I don't think buying the 14x40 manual/cnc lathe from cncmasters over across the border is realistic for me. I've added all the costs so far (base price, crating, freight from CA to BC, exchange rate) and I have not factored in brokerage fees and tax yet, is about $16,000CAD.

I am thinking that it might be more realistic to just buy a manual 14x40 lathe locally and try doing a conversion later on. It's a pity that such factors as cross border tariffs and shipping really skyrocket the price.


----------



## Janger (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi Proxima I suggest giving Modern a call in Calgary and ask for Dal. Tell him you came from the forum and see what he says about cnc options on his 14x40 lathe. I'll be interested to know more too.


----------



## proxima (Feb 4, 2019)

I have contacted Dal at Modern, he says he will check with the factory and contact me in a day or two.



Janger said:


> Hi Proxima I suggest giving Modern a call in Calgary and ask for Dal. Tell him you came from the forum and see what he says about cnc options on his 14x40 lathe. I'll be interested to know more too.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 5, 2019)

That is great i bough a CNC lathe from Dahl and i was quite pleased with the whole transaction. You won't be disappointed


----------



## NGrimberg (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi, If you want to buy the machine in Vancouver, I would like to recommend a manufacturing company which manufactured machines as per the customer specification. You can try there to get the machine exactly the way you want it.

Visit: https://mdaltd.ca/


----------



## Janger (Feb 21, 2019)

proxima said:


> I have contacted Dal at Modern, he says he will check with the factory and contact me in a day or two.



Learn anything more @proxima ?


----------



## proxima (Feb 21, 2019)

I was quoted $15,000 from Modern for a 14x40 CNC kit. I think the CNC controller is extra. That is a bit too much for me.

I don't think I will get a 14x40. I am leaning towards the smaller 10x22. My local KMS has a 10x22 from King Industrial. I think I will get that to begin with.

Probably a more realistic route for me is to go smaller, learn as I go and upgrade in the future.


----------



## proxima (Feb 21, 2019)

That company is out in Ontario, not Vancouver. 



NGrimberg said:


> Hi, If you want to buy the machine in Vancouver, I would like to recommend a manufacturing company which manufactured machines as per the customer specification. You can try there to get the machine exactly the way you want it.
> 
> Visit: https://mdaltd.ca/


----------

